

Americans Paying Three Times More for LTE Service - wisp
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/15/technology/americans-paying-more-for-lte-service.html

======
davidf18
Verizon LTE is significantly better than the competition. I was able to get 40
Mbit/sec downloads in Manhattan on my iPhone 5. The phone switches to WiFi
when it is available so use is not so bad. But it is true that the data
sharing plans charge $10 for each 2 GB increment.

